# What is "in style"?



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

One of my friends from middle school is riding there! I would have no idea what's popular, I was always minimalist
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

MangoRoX87 said:


> I was walking around the booths at the AQHA world looking at show shirts..only wishing I had a grand to just throw at a shirt..
> 
> I'm a pretty creative person, so I decided to make my own.
> 
> ...


I noticed that vests seem to be coming back in. Not plain ones but very very blingy and rail jackets with a LOT of embroidery and bling. I was there yesterday too, but I went to the AQHA World Sale, saw some very nice horses.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I was really wanting to go to the sale! darn...

I noticed the vests too...not sure if I could bring myself to do that....


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I nearly froze to death in the sale barn, was wishing I'd gone to shop instead of watching the auction. 

I like the vests, but I prefer the rail jackets for a cohesive look. I like to have matching chaps with the jacket and some decoration on the chaps to tie them to the jacket. I'll be glad when the $5000 WP outfit is no longer obligatory and all the fancy stuff kind of calms down. I prefer not so over the top. For one thing, it's rarely comfortable to ride in.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm getting more serious about reining competitions, and I know you really don't have to dress over the top in these shows since your the only one in the arena so all eyes are on you already.

I just like sparkles 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Yup....that's what I like about the reining shows....it's about you and the horse....not about you, the horse, the saddle, the bridle, the chaps, and the 200,000 Swarovski crystals you have glued to your a$$! :lol:


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Exactly! I was thinking of just doing a solid color shirt, and have a whole lot of sparkles on the shoulders that fade down the rest of the shirt
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Exactly! I was thinking of just doing a solid color shirt, and have a whole lot of sparkles on the shoulders that fade down the rest of the shirt
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What? Not on your a$$? Lol!!!! :lol:


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I see the trend to less bling for WP classes,plain solid color shirt & simple scarf. Horsemanship & SMS you still have shirts with bling. Vests are making a comeback but are more square looking style /lines{not sure I like looks:?} with plain shirt under not the slinky style shirts.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

MG, I have miss me's for that!!! XD 

Really? I still see a lot of blind in WP, or at least according to the pages of the Chronicle!! Haha but horsemanship definitely has its fair share of bling!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Mango, are you going to the reinng futurity coming up this week or so? I have two pals traveling down to compete


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh you bet I will be  I won't be missing the Freestyle for nothing!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Oh you bet I will be  I won't be missing the Freestyle for nothing!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh I so wish I was a fly in the trailer! I'd hold on until I got there!!! I always find it hard to get the results quick, do you know if they post results immediately on the website? Hope you have fun


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I used to go to all these big things...Dang, I kinda wish I still was! :lol:

I kinda like flower designs myself. I like your idea about the sparkle placement.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

MG I believe they post the results online, maybe even Facebook?

SH I like flowers too, but a lot of the flowers I am seeing lool like a 5 year olds bathing suit...if you catch my drift hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coffeejunkie (May 17, 2012)

they sell the shirts with crystals coming down at Schneiders or rods. I don't like print shirts (like the rail shirts) at all though. I love the new style vests personally. What's in? Moccasin color hats, chains, 3D appliqués, fringe, lace overlays.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I went to look at those, not the magnitude of sparkle I'm goin for!!! Hahah
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Vest are coming back into style now. And so is fringe.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Don't you love how things just go around and come around again?

Of course, never quite the same so you can't just hang onto all your clothes forever and wear them again.....

I was watching a few of the AQHA champion videos online, and I cringed when I noticed the more "taco shape" of hat style was coming back. Ick.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Mango! Freestyles on tonight!!!! Got my live stream and my chocolate raisins!!!!!:lol:


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

(((

I was going to watch it but NOOOO. Had to work  My work is only about 5 minutes from the arena too..


----------

